
The Subtext Buried in Seven Great Movie Chess Scenes - kitwalker12
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/the-subtext-buried-in-seven-great-movie-chess-scenes/
======
DrScump
I wasted a good 15 minutes on the first X-men chess claim only to find that
they botched it.

axb2 is not mate. this is:

3\. Nxb2 axb2+ 4\. Qxb2 P(c3)xb2++

Speaking of which, the chess column in the SF Chronicle drives me nuts because
the solution is in error about once a month (because the logic is wrong,
pieces are omitted from the graphic, or the solution printed doesn't
correspond to the printed position).

------
tuscarok
No Blade Runner?

~~~
kitwalker12
oh yeah. I'd heard they were mimicking a very classic game

